# Awardable?



## gotsomerice (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is my Paph. Spring Hills (Imelda Bobadilla x Memoria Toshio Miyata). Is this award quality?


----------



## Candace (Apr 1, 2008)

Measurements are needed to compare it accurately to other awards. It's a beauty, though my eyes tell me it's got some form problems, (mainly the dorsal) that would probably screen it out for an award. Maybe its next blooming though? Great color on it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with Candace about the dorsal. This is meant to be constructive, the staminode can be another issue. It could be the angle of the picture but the stami doesn't appear to be straight with the center of the flower. Also, the petals maybe equal in size and form but in the PIC they don't appear to be balanced (held at the same stance). I say all of this because I've had it pointed out to me at judging about my own plants. One maybe two flaws will not keep a plant from being point scored if it is unusal and/or strong in other areas. You just never know. You loose nothing by taking it and you can learn a lot of great stuff by setting in on judging secessions. Houston has open judging where participants can set in and "listen" to what is said about any plant.

Rick H


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

You win!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 1, 2008)

:clap:WELCOME to the forum! :clap: Is this a first bloom plant? I can't say anything that the others haven't mentioned. Please tell us about yourself!


----------



## gotsomerice (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been growing orchids since 1991 when I was in college in Santa Barbara. The plant that got me "hooked" was Paph. sanderianum. I was working part time at a nursery in Santa Barbara. They had a free ticket for the Santa Barbara Orchids Show. So I went and I saw Paph. sanderianum at Orchid Zone display. The rest is history. I kindda lost interest in Paph. a few year ago, but now I am back with a vengeance! Paph. Spring Hills is what I've just acquired, ironically this is from Orchid Zone. I love the color of it even though I am not really into complex Paphs. Go figure!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and I really do like the color!!


Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 1, 2008)

Screw judging....that's simply a really nice flower....I'd grab it any day, awardable or not. Eric


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with Eric (except for the 'screw judging' part of course) 
I always tell people that the most important thing is whether they like something or not. I don't buy art work unless I like it. 
I don't buy orchids unless I like something about them either; and that could just be the challenge of growing it. 

I like the flower too. 

Welcome from Oregon!

Craig


----------

